# SR 65 open?



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

want to go fish East canyon tomorrow after work. Does anyone know for sure if the road is open from parleys?

thanks


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Look here http://commuterlink.utah.gov/CLALertViewer.aspx?CLType=3


----------

